# Look what a few months can do.. from beast to beauty



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

When we first got Duke, he was an awefully ugly golden. Poor boy was scraggly looking, and at only 7 months old, he looked like an old man with the white around his face.

My boy still had the golden heart and it shone through bright as a could be... gentle and inquisitive and loving right from the moment we brought him home. He was starving for love and attention and we were more than willing to give it to him, who could resist ugly?? 

Well here are befores and afters of my now beautiful boy... maybe not well bred but who'd have "thunk" he'd turn out as pretty as he did considering what we first started with??


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, Duke looks like a different dog. Gorgeous. It must be very rewarding to see the changes.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

it's amazing how they come back with good food and lots of lovin.....
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

It's all hat love your giving. I bet the coloring when you go thim was stress. Poor guy!
He looks 100% better and happy!

The eyes in the first few look so sad to me...now htey look happy. It's like extreme makeover...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow. I mean... Wow!

Makes me feel good about what I can hopefully do for Rip 

Any particular supplements or anything you used for that amazing transformation?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a difference! 

The first few shots he looks so scared and alone and the final pictures show a beautiful, alert and happy golden boy.

You have done an awesome job with Duke - you should be so proud of yourselves and with Duke


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow!! What a difference! He's sure a beautiful boy now! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll pass all the compliments on to Dukus  

I never really noticed the difference in his eyes, and now that I've been directed to them... I can't believe the difference myself. Even in my signature picture, he has sad eyes. Sig picture was taken the first week we had him.

As for supplements, plenty of love and attention, good food (eaglepack holistic) that agrees with him and something called " Horizon Advantage Multi Oil Blend" which I give a squirt of on their lunch meal. 

I'll be waiting for before and afters of Rip  now that I've been told, I think the biggest change will be in his eyes.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, Duke looks so much better! You did a great job!
I'm sure all that love he gets from you and Sophie has helped!


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Loboto-Me...

I don't care what everyone says about you 

You are a dayum fine person for doing this.
WTG... the results are like night and day.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! Gary and I were both blown away with what a beautiful dog he turned out to be! Duke is a total stud, and it's because of your love and care!! <3


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats incredible! You have done a great job with him.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW!!! thats great....he looks like a different dog now!!!!


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, I hope you feel proud of yourself and Duke for the total transformation from sad dog to handsome happy dog! 
Whatever you are doing for him, keep doing it


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

Big kudos to you. You should be really proud of what you accomplished. Very impressive.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is one handsome guy!! Good job in bringing that out for all to see!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love, can do wonders!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He looks so handsome now!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is an amazing transformation. What a difference a little love and attention will do!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, I love the before-and-after pictures! What a handsome boy he is...flourishing under your kind care. Bless you!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow! What a difference. Good job for taking such good care of him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW the difference is remarkable. He is lucky to have wiggled his way into your heart


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you'd swear it wasn't even the same dog! He sure is handsome now, and looks so very happy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW-WOW-WOW!!! You've done a super job with him. He's one handsome dude.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! He looks like a new dog. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow he is a cutie, what a difference!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW!! What a difference. His eyes are so much happier and confident. You have done a wonderful job with him. You can tell he is truly loved. Thank you for seeing his potential.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous! Amazing what good love and good food can do. You have proven that here!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is a CHANGE!! a real diamond in the rough, that Duke was


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is fabulous! You saved his life!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't believe the difference - he looks so healthy, happy and loved  I'm loving the last picture with his stunning eyes  He's so lucky to have a mom like you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks like a different dog. Just gorgeous. That first picture just breaks your heart on how sad and scared and now he is confident, healthy and loved. You did a great job.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazing....WOW! What a huge difference! Wonderful job...you deserve a pat on the back-and more!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Loboto*

Loboto:

Is that the same dog? Really?

*Duke is just BEAUTIFUL *and his beauty shines through because you LOVE HIM!

Bless you for making him so happy!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He does look much happier in the recent photos, but I wouldn't say he was an ugly boy at all, just sad. 

He looks to be darkening up in the same manner that Ike did, who was a very light pup. The golden tones slowly crept across and down his body until even his face was golden, no longer cream. I bet Duke has blond feathering, Ike still does. I prefer the darker coats and think that Duke is going to be a gorgeous shade of red/gold when he's all grow'd up.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I will check into that oil.

And I just must say again.

WOW!



Loboto-Me said:


> I'll pass all the compliments on to Dukus
> 
> I never really noticed the difference in his eyes, and now that I've been directed to them... I can't believe the difference myself. Even in my signature picture, he has sad eyes. Sig picture was taken the first week we had him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for all you've done for him :dblthumb2


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,he looks so good.His marking on the face looks like heart-sweet boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Flourishing under your care would be a big understatement!!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rips Foster has done a GREAT job with him. They have done the hard part. Now I just need to pick up from there and continue his growth into a wonderful Golden, which he actually already is.




Loboto-Me said:


> I'll pass all the compliments on to Dukus
> 
> I never really noticed the difference in his eyes, and now that I've been directed to them... I can't believe the difference myself. Even in my signature picture, he has sad eyes. Sig picture was taken the first week we had him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing! It looks like 2 different dogs. Congrats.


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Impressive. The difference in that dog says VOLUMES about you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW, what a difference!!! Such a handsome boy  ya did a wonderful job with him!!!





Loboto-Me said:


> When we first got Duke, he was an awefully ugly golden. Poor boy was scraggly looking, and at only 7 months old, he looked like an old man with the white around his face.
> 
> My boy still had the golden heart and it shone through bright as a could be... gentle and inquisitive and loving right from the moment we brought him home. He was starving for love and attention and we were more than willing to give it to him, who could resist ugly??
> 
> Well here are befores and afters of my now beautiful boy... maybe not well bred but who'd have "thunk" he'd turn out as pretty as he did considering what we first started with??


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW! That is an amazing transformation. You must be really happy.


----------

